# ukiyo's Tokyo/Kanto! 東京！



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments! <3


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

These people are wearing kimono which is traditional japanese clothes, like what I am wearing in my avatar


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now we're walking towards Shiodome. Don't really remember why I went there :lol:























































This is shiodome


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Continuing to Shiodome!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

*shinkansen*


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is a video of the Shinkansen 



















































Random stalker picture :dunno: :lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some massive constructions over there! kay:


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

nice pictures Ukyo-sama. I always admire how clean the city is and that giant Rei Ayanami doll is awesome :,).


----------



## TRINACRIA FELIX (Jul 21, 2009)

Great reportage and nice pictures!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

neat and I can see some hints of traditional architecture even in the residential areas.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now suddenly we are at Tokyo station. This set is from 2 years ago so it wasn't finished renovated.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Imperial Palace grounds


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Where I am standing here used to be where edo castle stood


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now going to Shibuya


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Shinjuku Skyline


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Video of the crossing


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now going back home, I took the train instead of letting my mom pick me up..


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's a video I took from the train going from Tokyo to Odawara which is a town famous for its castle. In this video you can see residential Tokyo in the beginning, real suburban Tokyo/Yokohama, and eventually the Kanto countryside around Odawara.






I personally like these kind of videos more than pictures..but that's probably just me.

At around the 4:00 mark we pass the Tama river. It's the dividing line of Tokyo and Kanagawa. So the first 4 minutes are all in Tokyo.
At around 8:45 is an example of true suburban area. Notice how around 10:00 the houses are big and there's more parking.
At around 14:10 we are in the suburban-countryside area. Some people here still commute in Yokohama or other regional cities


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now going to odawara..like always starting from the neighborhood (if you get tired of residential Tokyo, this thread isn't for you )

DSC02744 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02749 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02751 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02753 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02754 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02755 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Out of the neighborhoods and walking to the station

DSC02756 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02758 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02760 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02761 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02765 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02766 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

This is suginami kokaido, the local concert hall and the area around it.

DSC02769 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02770 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02771 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02772 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02773 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02774 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Finally made it to my local station (Ogikubo) and going to take chuo line to Shinjuku

DSC02775 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02776 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02777 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

They recently added the greenery to the bus and taxi pick up area of the station

DSC02778 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02780 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02781 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Chuo line train

DSC02782 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Waiting to take train 

DSC02784 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Little food shop in the station platform area

DSC02786 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Arrived at Shinjuku station!

DSC02787 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

And now taking the train to odawara.

DSC02788 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02790 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Odawara Station

DSC02792 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02793 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02794 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Outside Odawara station

DSC02798 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02799 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02795 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Can you see the castle?

DSC02797 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02800 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02802 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02803 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Had a little lunch

DSC02806 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Going to the castle now

DSC02807 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02808 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02810 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02811 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02815 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC02822 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02823 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02827 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02829 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02830 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02831 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02832 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Inside the castle there is a museum now

DSC02834 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02836 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02840 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02842 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02843 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02848 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

From the top of the castle you can see the ocean and the city of odawara

DSC02851 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02852 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02854 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02855 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02858 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02859 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02862 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02865 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02866 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02868 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

And now the last set from odawara

DSC02873 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02874 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02885 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02886 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02887 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02888 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Back to Tokyo!

DSC02891 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02892 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Really nice to see another update on this thread! Thank you for the excellent photos. Every time I post my own, my wife's or visit another thread on Tokyo I wish I was there again.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ukiyo said:


> Had a little lunch
> 
> DSC02806 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


very little indeed! 



great thread!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

my best favorite area is around OMOTOSANTOHILLS
awesome there.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for comments!

Going back to Tokyo


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Today I'll show the Seijo area of Setagaya, it is a pretty affluent residential area.

First Seijōgakuen-Mae Station

DSC02894 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02895 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02897 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02898 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Right outside the station

DSC02900 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02901 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02902 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02904 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02899 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC02905 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02906 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02907 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02908 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02909 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02910 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC02911 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02913 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02914 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02915 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02916 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02921 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02918 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02920 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

There's a lot of greenery around these houses

DSC02922 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02924 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02926 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02927 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02929 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02930 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02933 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02934 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02937 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02941 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02943 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC02944 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02945 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02946 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02947 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02948 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02951 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Going back home now

DSC02952 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02953 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02954 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02955 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02956 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

The waiting room has A/C during the summer


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Rush hour was just starting..so this is how rush hour looks in Shinjuku.

DSC02961 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02962 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02963 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02964 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02965 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02966 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02968 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02969 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC02970 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02972 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02973 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02975 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02976 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02977 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Dinner. They had a special here for extra meat but I couldn't eat it all, luckily I was with someone else to share

DSC02979 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

The train ride in Tokyo






Video of the rush hour


----------



## TaigaC (Oct 3, 2014)

Amaaazing photos!! I love to see residential tokyo is just so green and spacious, I don't think is boring at all, I love this thread kay:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you please continue to follow!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from lovely Tokyo, Ukiyo :cheers: :applause:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now walking around local area again going to station, this time I went to odaiba for a little media festival.

DSC02984 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02986 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02987 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02990 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02991 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02993 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Ogikubo station going to Shimbashi Station

DSC02994 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02995 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02996 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02997 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC02998 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Shimbashi station area

Shinkansen
DSC02999 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Shiodome skyscrapers
DSC03002 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03003 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03004 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Getting on Yurikamome

DSC03005 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

I'll post video from the train later


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

I wonder if native Japanese who have lived rural parts of Japan have huge culture shock when they arrive Tokyo first time?

Nice photos.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

apinamies said:


> I wonder if native Japanese who have lived rural parts of Japan have huge culture shock when they arrive Tokyo first time?
> 
> Nice photos.


I don't think there would be much cultural shock. Culturally, there isn't too much of a difference. One big difference would probably be seeing foreigners in high numbers.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I like those little suburban streets.  Fascinating thread!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now going up tokyo tower for view of Tokyo!

DSC03265 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03267 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03271 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03272 by ukiyo634, on Flickr
^ as you can notice this picture is from 2012, yes that is how crazy my backlog of pictures is...and I am still taking pictures as of 2015. Hence this thread will never die >_>

DSC03273 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Shiodome skyline
DSC03276 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC03277 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03283 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Odaiba

DSC03284 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03286 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

This is *Yokohama*!

DSC03291 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Shinjuku

DSC03299 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03303 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC03309 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Soccer 

DSC03311 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03326 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03329 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03331 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

And that's end of pictures from Tokyo Tower


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Continuing to walk around 

DSC03332 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03337 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03339 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03341 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03342 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03343 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03344 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03345 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC03347 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03351 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03352 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03355 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

It's interesting seeing these old houses next to modern skyscrapers

DSC03357 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03358 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

They manage to pack greenery on their yards

DSC03359 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03360 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03362 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC03369 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03371 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03372 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03376 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03461 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03468 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03471 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03473 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03478 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Today going to Tokyo Sky Tree!

Starting once again in residential Tokyo..

DSC03507 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03508 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03509 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03510 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03511 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC03512 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC03513 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03514 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03515 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03518 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03520 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03522 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC03524 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03526 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03527 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03528 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03538 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC03541 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03542 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03543 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03547 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

The line to buy tickets


DSC03548 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

The waiting area to take elevator


DSC03556 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

From the lower observatory


DSC03565 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03564 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03570 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03573 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03574 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03581 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03583 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03631 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Top observatory


DSC03641 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03642 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03661 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03674 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03672 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03675 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03703 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03715 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03726 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03737 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03779 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03781 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC03783 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03793 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03795 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03796 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03803 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03810 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03822 by ukiyo634, on Flickr



DSC03832 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03837 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC03838 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Inside a Tokyo hospital

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by 
ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Tokyo is planting many new trees
Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Waiting for fireworks

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Video of the fireworks


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Leaving was crazy

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

appropriate advertisement

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Finished the day at an Izakaya

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This is my first visit in your very nice and interesting thread, ukiyo, and I will come again! kay:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Arigatou gozaimasu :hug:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Continuing


DSC04717 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04718 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04719 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04723 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04726 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04728 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04730 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04731 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04735 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04737 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC04740 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04741 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04743 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04746 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04747 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04748 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04752 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04754 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04755 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04756 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC04757 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04758 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04759 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04762 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04764 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04160 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04767 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04771 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04772 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DSC04773 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04156 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04775 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04153 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

DSC04781 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04782 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04779 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04783 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Typical suburban area:


DSC04787 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04790 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04791 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04792 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04801 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04803 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04137 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

yansa said:


> A very interesting thread, ukiyo - especially love the temples and gardens! kay:
> I've begun to see your thread from the beginning and already enjoyed the
> first two pages. :cheers:


Wow thank you very much <3

I guess it's so different from anything in Vienna!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

ukiyo said:


> Wow thank you very much <3
> 
> I guess *it's so different from anything in Vienna*!


That's one of the interesting things about it!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

A miracle Koedo wasn't destroyed by bombings in WWII or by earthquakes. :cheers: Tokyo never ceases to surprise me.
To top it off it contains a wonderful garden in one the temples. I don't know why it doesn't appear in more tourism pages but I guess it should be kept as much of a secret as possible. 
The district retains a traditional look without compromising commercial activity. There is a building in some of the photos that caught my attention.


DSC04645 by ukiyo634, en Flickr

Do you know what the function of the building in the distance is? It looks like it has a bronze dome.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ukiyo :cheers:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Last pictures from Kawagoe!


DSC04805 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04806 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04807 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04809 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04816 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04817 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


DSC04818 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

DarkLite said:


> Do you know what the function of the building in the distance is? It looks like it has a bronze dome.


I don't know


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update and very interesting thread, ukiyo! :applause:
I've just seen page 5 now.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome! Thank you very much


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now let's return to Tokyo itself, let's see some typical neighborhoods! This is how Tokyo people live. First we will start with the local buddhist temple. This isn't a tourist attraction, just local buddhist place which you can find in nearly any neighborhood.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

IMG_5381 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5382 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5384 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Nakano station

IMG_5387 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Kaitenzushi

IMG_5394 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5395 by ukiyo634, on Flickr

IMG_5397 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------

